# bulb popped... it's that normal?



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all, I have an Epson 9700ub and as I was watching it tonight the bulb popped, made my wife jump, the screen went black(of course) and the red led turned on. This is after noticing the brightness drop dramatically yesterday and today. The color in thx mode was very green as well. I had it in vivid mode and the brightness all the way up in order to watch anything without it bothering me to bad. Is this normal for when a bulb goes out? I knew they got dimmer, but I thought it took more time. The bulb had 1300 hours on it also. Thanks for the help!

Sent from my awesome phone using HT Shack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would have to say... Not normal. You now will need to clean all the glass out of the projector in addition to getting a new bulb.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally it is not normal, with 1300hrs it should have lasted much longer.
The big issue is the the broken glass is very hot and can cause damage to the inside of the projector so hopefully it did not.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies, it is still under warranty, but it usually doesn't cover the bulb to my knowledge, and the place I bought it from is on Texas so they can't do much even if they wanted to. I emailed Epson, and I will call tomorrow and see what they can do to help.

Sent from my awesome phone using HT Shack


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

They should give you a replacement. This was a know problem with these bulb going bad early. These bulbs should last in normal mode 2000 and eco 4000 hours.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

They gave me a replacement, they said that this is the only one I get outside of the 90 day bulb warranty. I just hope that the new one doesn't break after another thousand hours... hard to get that much watching done in 90 days! haha... 
Ill let you know when it arrives, they said 2-5 business days for it to get here.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ticopowell said:


> They gave me a replacement, they said that this is the only one I get outside of the 90 day bulb warranty. I just hope that the new one doesn't break after another thousand hours... hard to get that much watching done in 90 days! haha...
> Ill let you know when it arrives, they said 2-5 business days for it to get here.


Hopefully the projector was not damaged from the bulb exploding... I would ask them how they want you to deal with the glass. The reason I am saying this is to *not* to give Epson a way out of the warranty if the projector was damaged, and you replace the bulb without it being properly cleaned.

Post up how it works out. Hopefully everything will be ok. I know if the projector is bad they can overnight the replacement for free (I am surprised they didn't do that with the bulb).


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah I am surprised that they said it would take so long to ship, and I took the bulb out, there are screens around the bulb (where it broke at least) that kept most of the pieces inside the housing. the only pieces that escaped were small, and I was able to vacuum them after I took the projector down.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

bulb popped like that in my 1st pj. a Sharp Dt500....right in the middle of a RedSox Yankee game.....unforgivable! Brought it back to costco for a full refund.
Never had another 1 do that, and I've put some serious hours on bulbs.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

I forgot to update everyone. I got the new bulb, installed it and shipped back the old one and I haven't had any issues yet. I re-calibrated the picture, for night and day viewing, and it looks like it did before. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

